# Catwater. £££££!  Anyone tried this?



## Ratface (5 March 2022)

Just discovered Catwater. A violently expensive, (£166, reduced from £200+) American product.  Apparently completely necessary to maximise one's cats' bladder and kidney health and function.
Reviews mostly very positive.
Other purchasers reported  no change/cat won't go anywhere near it.
Purchase via Amazon. 
Does13 year-old Kevin The Tyrant need this to reduce the risk of him being pts due to kidney failure at 21?
In June 2021 my beloved Madam Cat, aged c21 yrs old, was pts due to an acute onset kidney failure. 
 RSPCA had assured me that she was 10 when I acquired her four years previously.


----------



## HashRouge (5 March 2022)

No, no he doesn't. 21 is an incredibly good age for a cat - you may have lost your lovely girl due to kidney failure, but you'd have been doing well if she'd lived much longer than that.


----------



## Highmileagecob (6 March 2022)

Possibly the best thing you can do is to feed wet food. Cats naturally take up a fair amount of their liquid intake from food, and dry food seems to contradict this. In later years, if you notice weight loss or vomiting that is due to kidney issues, switch to an easily digested form of protein such as minced chicken or fish. It doesn't have to come in an expensive tin, just raid the supermarket freezer. Well done for getting a cat to the grand old  age of 21 - you must be doing something right!


----------



## sbloom (6 March 2022)

We've just started or girl on a brilliant wet fish mix, frozen, from Durham Animal Foods.


----------



## JackFrost (6 March 2022)

If I remember rightly, Kevin is a canal boat cat??  So yes, go and buy a months worth as a trial, will only cost a couple of thousand £££.
Then spend the day watching Kevin slurping out of the canal.


----------



## GreyMane (6 March 2022)

JackFrost said:



			If I remember rightly, Kevin is a canal boat cat??  So yes, go and buy a months worth as a trial, will only cost a couple of thousand £££.
Then spend the day watching Kevin slurping out of the canal.
		
Click to expand...

Neighbour's elderly cat has gone onto dry food on vet's advice. He no longer likes the tap water in his drinking bowl, and regularly asks to go outside to drink rain water.


----------



## Keith_Beef (6 March 2022)

My parents' cat, Lucy, didn't like fresh tapwater. She would always take a little piece of whatever was in her food dish and drop it into the water.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (6 March 2022)

My cat does drink bottled water, but it's just bottles water for people. Our tap water can be high in calcium and a few other minerals. The bottled water doesn't have these minerals or has far less, in some cases. He's had crystals before that led to a blockage. Ever since switching him to bottled water and wet a little bit of wet food in the evening, he hasn't had any (knock on wood). He's not so keen on many wet foods, and does drink from the dogs water bowl on occasion though. Fortunately, he's a good drinker for a cat.

I've seen cat water for sale in a shop here, but it wasn't nearly that expensive. More than regular bottled water, but not astronomical.


----------



## Quigleyandme (6 March 2022)

I always ensured Maggot had fresh, clean water. He seemed to prefer sticking his head and shoulders down a drain to drink dirty standing water. He did this when I had just cleaned a paint brush and the water was contaminated with paint.


----------



## Blanche (6 March 2022)

You could try a cat water fountain. I bought a really cheap one a month or so ago and they all drink a lot from it. I also have their large water bowl right next to it and it is always full. They were all good drinkers anyway.


----------



## Ratface (27 July 2022)

I recently bought a cat water fountain from PaH.  Kevin looked at it, had a prod with a fat paw and stalked off.  Won't go near it. 
 I'm going to return it, as it's been taking up space, clean water, electricity and Kevin is supremely indifferent to its' presence.
Very Kevin.


----------



## EarsofaSnowman (27 July 2022)

Ratface said:



			I recently bought a cat water fountain from PaH.  Kevin looked at it, had a prod with a fat paw and stalked off.  Won't go near it. 
 I'm going to return it, as it's been taking up space, clean water, electricity and Kevin is supremely indifferent to its' presence.
Very Kevin.
		
Click to expand...

You need to leave it running for a month, until it gets slightly manky and sporting cobwebs and dust. Then its tasty😏. Hallie cat does drink from her fountain a lot. Except for a week after it's been cleaned and had a new filter🙄


----------



## Lindylouanne (27 July 2022)

You need a blind cat. I had one for Sebastian so he knew where the water was. He was also the only one who would use the CatIt marble maze thing and the automatic food dispenser. The girls could all see what they were and refused point blank to lower themselves to his level of enthusiasm for anything modern and technical 🤣


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (27 July 2022)

I'm sure if I bought that for my cat she would wave a paw in it's general direction then either go a drink plain old tap water or if she fancies added flavour she would straddle herself very elegantly down the toilet because that's obviously the place to get a drink. 

I think I'm doomed any way because she won't eat anything that doesn't come in dry food biscuit form! I've tried every make of wet food, I've lovingly cooked her chicken, bought her salmon, tuna and even tried a piece of my steak, I've tried putting it in a bowl and also handfeeding but without fail she looks at me like I'm trying to poison her and give her best look that tells me she is really very disappointed in me. So now after trialing all the fancy better dry foods I've given in and she has the cheap and cheerful GoCat simply because that's about all she will agree to eat apart dreamies. She's 9 now and given her less than perfect diet she was somehow still perfectly healthy at her last vet check.


----------



## Ratface (10 August 2022)

KevinKat is  now acclimatised to having a seperate water bowl in every area of the barge, including the heads (toilet) as he just HAS to accompany me EVERYWHERE I go, in case he misses something.  
I don't think that he's suffering from separation anxiety.  I think that it's a severe case of Feline FOMO.  Aka Fear Of Missing Out. Mainly food.  Mine or his.


----------



## Cloball (10 August 2022)

M cat has a cat fountain he ignores he only wishes to drink out of the same pint glass as you. If it's good for you it must be good for M. Although he also drinks out of dirty puddles 🤷


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (11 August 2022)

My lovely little 23yo lady is being PTS on Friday due to arthritis we just can't manage with meds (vet believes it's likely a bone tumor due to the severity of her limp and some other tests). Sometimes you just have to come to terms with the fact that they have had a long and happy life, but it will come to a close one day..


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 August 2022)

Beautiful cat, sorry you will be losing her , keep strong xx


----------



## fetlock (11 August 2022)

So sorry about your cat. Xx


----------



## Ratface (11 August 2022)

What a truly beautiful cat.  I'm so very sorry about her ill health and that you and she will be parted from each other for a while.  
To reach such a venerable age is a testament to your love and good care.
An easeful release from inescapable pain is the last kindness we can give our beloved animals.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (11 August 2022)

She is lovely, tabby/tortie one of my favourite colours.  She is very similar to a cat I absolutely adored and lost to mammary cancer at half her age.  You have done so well getting her to such a good age.


----------



## SO1 (11 August 2022)

My parents had to PTS their cat at 21 due to kidney disease. 

The vet said 21 is an incredibly good age for cat. I doubt cat water would have extended her life.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (11 August 2022)

Thanks everyone, she's been the best cat anyone could ever ask for. Never caused any trouble or damaged anything apart from one Timberland boot I had. She is also the kindest and cuddliest cat I've ever met, she's never once hissed or gotten annoyed at anyone. She will very much be missed, but her time has come and I am comfortable in the decision, I actually think she should have gone about a month ago but it wasn't just up to me, they are our household cats and mum wasn't ready.

Sorry to derail the thread Ratface! (it feels like an insult calling you that!) but a couple more photos, as Ijust love them.


----------



## Quigleyandme (11 August 2022)

So sorry. It is never easy even when you know it is time.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (11 August 2022)

I'm sorry to hear about your beautiful cat @AShetlandBitMeOnce . She doesn't look 23 years old in any of the pictures, and even though we should always put their needs in front of our own need to want to keep them just a little while longer, I can still somewhat understand if it is hard for your mother to let go. {{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


I can't help but wonder about how many bottles of that very expensive Catwater I would need to buy per week/month? But either way, I doubt I would buy it for my I Know I Drank It Last Week But Now That You've Bought A Whole Bunch More Bottles, The Moon Is In The Wrong Position, And The Faeries Told Me No, So I'm Not Drinking It Anymore cat. Although, if she did develop bladder or kidney problems, and my veterinarian recommended it, then maybe I would give it a try.

I hope you have lots of happy years left with your Kevin @Ratface .


----------



## Ratface (13 August 2022)

FinnishLaphund, KevinKat wishes me  to convey his deep condolences (along, of course, with mine,) for the loss of your mother's beautiful cat.  She could be Kevin's twin, although probably a lot more affectionate!
I hope her passing went smoothly and that, in time, you will remember her with smiles, not tears.


----------



## Ratface (13 August 2022)

Sorry, Shetland,  that post about your mother's cat should have been directed to you, rather than Finnishlapp
hund.
I blame the insidious brainfade of ME, plus all sorts of other irritations,  large, small and imagined . . .


----------

